

Ask YC: Startup School 2008?  - far33d

Will there be a startup school this year?<p>What coast? Still in March? I'd love to know the dates I should stay in town...
======
pg
It will be in March, West Coast. The new site will be up soon.

~~~
far33d
Thanks! Definitely looking forward to it.

------
JayNeely
Hey far33d, you can find YCombinator's official page for this here:
<http://www.ycombinator.com/s2008.html>

Short answers:

-Applications open now, due April 2nd.

-Boston(east coast), from June through August.

-In March, the accepted startups will be presenting to investors in Mountain View(west coast).

~~~
far33d
I'm actually asking about Startup School, not the Funding Program -

www.startupschool.org

~~~
JayNeely
D'oh. Knew I should've lurked more. Sorry aboot that.

~~~
DaniFong
Come back! Stay out of the shadows!

